# 2005 Six13 R5000 DureAce for sale!!!



## AZroad (Aug 21, 2004)

I purchased a brand new Six13 R5000 Dura Ace about a month ago from my LBS. The frame is of course ultra light, responsive, and compliant. It is all original spec, full Dura Ace 10 including wheels, fsa stem and carbon wing bar, USE alien seat post and fi'zi:k arione ti saddle. (the most comfortable saddle I've ridden) It is 56cm and patriot/blazer blue, a really cool paint scheme! I only rode it about 150 miles and the bike is in perfect condition! It will be professionally tuned up and packed prior to shipment. There is not a single scrath or dent or anything on the entire bike, it is in showroom condition! The bike is listed on e-bay at http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?viewitemandcategory=58091&item=3695316291&rd=1&ssPageName=WdvW
Or type cannondale six-13 under the ebay search engine.
I am staring the bidding at $3400 which is $1000 below the list price!
This a great deal for someone looking to buy a new Six13 who is looking to save up to $1000. Drop me a post with any questions and good luck bidding!


----------



## AZroad (Aug 21, 2004)

The bike has been sold. Thanks for the interest.


----------

